# Céu Vermelho



## Santos (27 Set 2006 às 19:39)

Acabei de olhar para o céu, e qual o meu espanto ao verificar que está a fícar vermelho, alguém confirma?


----------



## Fil (27 Set 2006 às 19:45)

Tira fotos!

Aqui está azulado.


----------



## Angelstorm (27 Set 2006 às 20:04)

Santos disse:


> Acabei de olhar para o céu, e qual o meu espanto ao verificar que está a fícar vermelho, alguém confirma?



Sim, é verdade, por aqui à bocado também estava assim. 
Pena não ter dado para tirar umas fotos...


----------



## Santos (27 Set 2006 às 21:15)

Não consegui tirar fotos porque não tinha a máquina comigo, , fiquei com pena, mas lá que foi uma situação estranha lá isso confimo


----------



## Luis França (27 Set 2006 às 23:40)

Será algum incêndio? Aqui em Benfica, virado para Queluz, ao longe vê-se uma coluna baixa de fumo (não me parecem nuvens) e ouvem-se sirenes. Alguém tem informação acerca disso?


----------

